# ovulation pains/symptoms



## shepherdess

This may seem a really silly question, however I have never experienced ovulation pains so therefore do not know if I am ovulating at the moment.I am on my second month of taking Metformin for pcos but I am only on one tablet a day due to only having my small bowel and the problematic bowel movements.  sorry!!!.  However I am getting the same sore boobs and
lower back ache that I get when due on a period. I also have the monthly cervical mucous and I am half way through my cycle. Do you think these are ovulation pains. Thanks.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

Sounds like you're ovulating...or at least coming up to ovulation. Ovulation pain can be very similar to AF symptoms...I always get twinges that progressively get worse until I actually ovulate...the pain can be pretty bad sometimes. I also get lower back ache, bloatedness & sometimes frequent peeing...all good fun !!!!
If you're getting EWCM (egg white cervical mucus) which is clear & stretchy then I'd say you were  ovulating...if your CM is creamy or watery then you're probably approaching ovulation. Another good indication is if your cervix is high, soft & open then "fertile" time.

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## emmdee

Hello,

I'm new.  I've used the search option and came upon your reply which said that if the cervix is high, soft and open you're fertile - how do I know if my cervic is high soft and open?

Many thanks,
Emm


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi & welcome to FF 

This may help you...(I cheated & cut & paste from another of my reply posts !!!)

Around ovulation you should notice that your cervix is high, soft & open...this allows easier access for the sperm.

http://www.webwomb.com/cervical_position_frame_page.htm

You need to check your cervix internally...this may help you...

http://www.webwomb.com/check_cervical_position.htm

Also...CM is determined by the different hormones released...prior to ovulation, when oestrogen is released, your cm leading up to ovulation will usually be watery/lotiony & thicker...as ovulation nears your cm will start to thin out...around ovulation when you're at your most fertile, the cm should be thin, clear & stretchy...this is because its the best type of cm for the sperm...it's thin so they can swim in it & it stretches so it can move up into the uterus towards the tubes, with the sperm inside it, protecting them from the usually acidic levels of the vagina.
Following ovulation, when progesterone is being released, you may find your cm becomes thicker, stickier & possibly far more creamy...
You may find this of interest...

http://www.webwomb.com/checking_cervical_fluid.htm

http://www.webwomb.com/cervical_mucus_page.htm

Feel free to send me a PM (private message) if you have any questions...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS

Hello, 

i asked the same Q too a few days ago.. try the web site 'web womb' - lots of details on there!

im on day 13 of my cycle, boobs are hurting, slight twinges in my uterus/overie area..also frequent peeing - maybe due to the amount of water iv been drinking!   
Also CM - is white and watery - hope O is on its way - I want to get started on IVF!!!  

Sweetcheeks xx


----------

